# Help Required



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi you guys from over the pond just bought this Bulova from over there and looking to see if anyone knows what this motiff on the dial refers to, I think it could be something to do with gamgling as they look like dice on the dial so watchnutz (Bill) got any idea what it,s all about, or anybody else over that side of the world.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

could suggest-100 plus watches?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mind you, it is obviously an aftermarket transfer of some kind. Maybe it would come off with a cotton bud and warm water if all else (angle grinder) fails :yes:

I think it would look better without it! h34r:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mel said:


> Mind you, it is obviously an aftermarket transfer of some kind. Maybe it would come off with a cotton bud and warm water if all else (angle grinder) fails :yes:
> 
> I think it would look better without it! h34r:


Think I,ll go for the angle grinder Mel it looks pretty well stuck on there.

.

So you dont think Bulova put it on there then?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry, haven't a clue!! Googling 100 Plus Club comes up with all kind of things on both sides of the pond. I guess you would have to know the logo. I am surprised the back isn't engraved.

I am sure Bulova put the logo on there. They and Hamilton had sales departments just to sell award type watches to companies or organizations. I have an Accutron with a winged foot on the dial for Goodyear Tire company. it probably is a decal that can be removed if you have the courage to try . 

Sorry I can't offer any help.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Bill I guess we,ll never know and here,s a picture of the back no inscription. As to the logo I like it.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey Bill dont know if you,ve seen this take a look I,ve got one of these and they are stunners item 380126027049. At least we now know the band is original same as the one i,ve got. If you look through the pages on here Paul did a piece on it titled (I dont do gold BUT)


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Hey Bill dont know if you,ve seen this take a look I,ve got one of these and they are stunners item 380126027049. At least we now know the band is original same as the one i,ve got. If you look through the pages on here Paul did a piece on it titled (I dont do gold BUT)


Its on page 6


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

VERY nice!!! Are you or anyone here chasing it? I would be interested.

Have a look at this one 220423878626. The dial is missing the resistor like symbol from 3 to 9 and lines to the markers at 12 and 6. I emailed the seller to ask if it had been redialed and pointed this out and gave him the link to Rene's site. He blew me off and said all Venturas he had seen have this dial.

BTW since you like the logo by all means don't take a chance on messing up the dial.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> VERY nice!!! Are you or anyone here chasing it? I would be interested.
> 
> Have a look at this one 220423878626. The dial is missing the resistor like symbol from 3 to 9 and lines to the markers at 12 and 6. I emailed the seller to ask if it had been redialed and pointed this out and gave him the link to Rene's site. He blew me off and said all Venturas he had seen have this dial.
> 
> BTW since you like the logo by all means don't take a chance on messing up the dial.


No not me Bill I,ve already got one and Pauls already blown his watch budget for the year :lol: so looks like you got a free run. As to the other it looks like a redial.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I think the 100 plus is some sort of a sex club award, although I don't know if the hundred applies to partners, times, size or whatever.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I think the 100 plus is some sort of a sex club award, although I don't know if the hundred applies to partners, times, size or whatever.


I would not mind a 100 plus size.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > I think the 100 plus is some sort of a sex club award, although I don't know if the hundred applies to partners, times, size or whatever.
> ...


What gender and what part are you referring to?


----------

